# 'Deep' in Marseille



## Markk (Apr 8, 2016)

My first time staying in Marseille and I just had the morning free to do a bit of exploring.

I found the coffee shop 'Deep' on the Rue Glandeves near the South Eastern corner of the Old Port.

It's a relatively new looking place with some comfortable seating by the window. They are running a two group La Marzocco together with a Mythos and also have some other brewing methods available. The back half of the shop was filled by a large commercial roaster and lots of sacks of beans. Everything was crisp and clean.

To go with the coffee, they had a small selection of home made cakes and cookies which looked really good. A variety of associated gear (filter, aeropress, scales etc) was also available together with, of course, lots of shop roasted beans of various origins. When I arrived the Barista was busy bagging up some Columbian beans.

I had an Americano with a dash of milk. It was made with great care (OCD prior to tamping, weighed in and out) and was really excellent. Apparently it was a Brazilian origin natural process. It had a pretty (what I call) traditional flavour but with just a touch of citrus finish.

The chocolate chip cookie I had to go with it was also very good.

Best of all was the very friendly and knowledgeable Barista. She was telling me about the growing coffee scene in Marseille and how they are trying to teach their commercial clients (restaurants etc) about brewing ratios and techniques.

Definitely worth a try if you are in Marseille.

(would love to include a couple of photos but I can't, for the life of me, seem to upload them the right way up !)


----------



## Markk (Apr 8, 2016)

Now that it's become super easy to insert those photos !


----------



## tammma (May 27, 2019)

+1 for Deep. Thanks for the recommendation.

Pity they were repaving the sidewalks outside last November.


----------

